# AZI - Altamin Limited



## Joe Blow (4 June 2010)

Energia Minerals Limited (EMX) is an Australian based exploration company with a focus on uranium. The company has access to 20 granted tenements and 10 applications for tenements in Australia and Italy covering over 5,500km². The majority of EMX’s projects in Australia are located in Western Australia, South Australia and the Northern Territory.

http://www.energiaminerals.com


----------



## ganand (4 July 2014)

Is there any expectations that the price of this stock will go up.

There has been few positive announcements recently on this stock..


----------



## pixel (14 May 2015)

ganand said:


> Is there any expectations that the price of this stock will go up.
> 
> There has been few positive announcements recently on this stock..




Did you wait long enough?





In anticipation of the breakout, I bought from 4.5c; looking at m/depth, some punters seem to expect double digits soon. I could live with that


----------



## pixel (3 June 2015)

It may be worth reviewing EMX's chart over a longer period. 6.3c has been the highest it's been trading since January 2012. Today, we see that level broken.




While I did sell a small part at resistance, I have since changed my mind and shall buy if 6.3 becomes the new support. Expanding the chart a little further, Fibonacci extensions suggest some juicy targets.


----------



## System (4 December 2017)

On December 4th, 2017, Energia Minerals Limited (EMX) changed its name and ASX code to Alta Zinc Limited (AZI).


----------



## finicky (29 March 2021)

Alta Zinc (AZI)

This has been a Tony Locantro 'roughie' mentioned in 2021. Don't know if he and clients are still holding but suspect they are.

It looks a bit interesting. Haven't read much about it but sounds like they are drilling out an u/g lead/zinc resource below or around an historical mine in Italy. Underground development extant. Surrounded by hungry smelters I think he said.

Backing from Victor Smorgon Group and global resources fund Rab Capital in a 0.005 capital raising. The managing Director puting in $100,000 by subscribing for 20M shares. They now have ~ $5.7M cash. At first glance, sounds like a legit effort the company is putting into a seemingly realistic project.


----------



## finicky (29 March 2021)

Just a crude exercise to get a sense of proportion as to how destructive the hyper-inflation of AZI equity has been but nonetheless whether the current price seems acceptable to a buyer today.

Current issued equity of AZ1 after recent capital raising by placement

= 4,361,000,000 fpo's

+ 675m options

= 5,036,000,000 diluted shares

Current price = 0.005

Divide diluted shares by factor of 50 to boil them down to approx 100m shares

Hypothetical share consolidation of 50:1 results in S.P

50 x 0.005 = $0.25!

That is, at 0.005 per share you're buying a 'mature' project for the equivalent of *0.25 per share* if all the current equity was consolidated to approx *100M shares.*

They say they've now got $5.7M cash for drilling and other costs. Also the options exercise prices are not ambitious (surprise, surprise), many are only ex 0.01 and would bring in millions if exercised.

As an aside, AZI management team includes an ex CEO as well as an ex head of exploration of *Adriatic* *Metals* (ADT)


----------



## finicky (8 April 2021)

Popped above the barcode range today on massive volume. Up 33%
Not held

1 Year Daily


----------



## finicky (16 April 2021)

Going to boil the shares and unlisted stuff down with a 15:1 consolidation.
More often than not a manoeuvre like this precedes a cap raise, so there might be a cheaper entry than the current pre-consolidated 0.0065 coming up.


----------



## System (3 December 2021)

On December 3rd, 2021, Alta Zinc Limited changed its name to Altamin Limited.


----------

